# im looking for a gay furry comic well i think its bi les so and so



## Seion (Jul 26, 2012)

Im looking for a web comic idk what its called no its not coon nor is it fur piled is different all i can remember and this comic is very VERY mature there like sex on almost every scene, sigh the location a beach its like California or something Mimi idk its like though places. Any ideas guys it would be very helpful


----------



## Aden (Jul 26, 2012)

this must be what sofurry's forums are like


----------



## Seion (Jul 26, 2012)

he no idea lolz


----------



## Smelge (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry, most users of this forum speak English. I understand it may not be your first language, but please slow down and make sure what you type is understandable.

Thanks.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 26, 2012)

engliz ovrated; th systm us t.
RW RW FIT TH PWER!


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 27, 2012)

Was it a paid comic or a free one?


----------



## Seion (Jul 28, 2012)

it was a free omic


----------

